# Probleme mit Saitek r440 Racing Wheel



## Clocker87 (16. Januar 2009)

Hi @ all  
mein Problem mit dem lenkrad und zwar mein force feedback funzt net aber lenkung tasten und brems und gas pedal funtionieren ! Treiber ist auch installiert und OK ! das letzte mal wo das lenkrad richtig gefunzt hat war auf XP! wenn ich windoof vista starte merke ich beim hin und her lenke ein wiederstand sobald ich in der System steuerung auf Game controller gehe und die force feedback effekte probieren will is der   widerstand nach dem ich eine taste am lenkrad betätige weg oder sobald ich zb in race driver grid ist das gleich sobald ich es starte is der widerstand weg und nix mit force feedback   Wäre legge wenn jemand in plan hätte zur problemlösung  MFG


----------



## potzblitz (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Hab mal ne Frage zum Treiber, ist das der von der CD oder von der Homepage? Hast du das schon mal ohne Saitek - Treiber probiert, also nur mit Vista Standart-Treiber?


----------



## Clocker87 (17. Januar 2009)

ja hab ich das geht auch aber auch ohne force feedback leider und den treiber hab ich von dr homepage!!! verstehs eingendlich net das der orginal treiber net funzt


----------



## Halo_112 (21. März 2009)

Clocker87 schrieb:


> Hi @ all
> mein Problem mit dem lenkrad und zwar mein force feedback funzt net aber lenkung tasten und brems und gas pedal funtionieren ! Treiber ist auch installiert und OK ! das letzte mal wo das lenkrad richtig gefunzt hat war auf XP! wenn ich windoof vista starte merke ich beim hin und her lenke ein wiederstand sobald ich in der System steuerung auf Game controller gehe und die force feedback effekte probieren will is der   widerstand nach dem ich eine taste am lenkrad betätige weg oder sobald ich zb in race driver grid ist das gleich sobald ich es starte is der widerstand weg und nix mit force feedback   Wäre legge wenn jemand in plan hätte zur problemlösung  MFG




Leider etwas spät. Aber besser spät als nie:
Du musst mehrere Reg-Einträge löschen dann gehts wieder:

Start-Ausführen-regedit

Dann Hkey_Current_user -System-Currentcontrolset-control-mediaproperties-private properties-joystick.
Stelle sicher dass dein Lenkrad angeschlossen und aktiviert
ist. Dann löscht du alle Vid_06A3 Einträge und ziehst dann denn USB-Stecker. Dannach steckst du es wieder an und schön funzt es wieder. 

Wie es auch in Race Driver Grid MIT Force Feedback funktioniert bin ich gerade am erforschen. Ich lass es Euch wissen.


----------

